# PCD 7.0



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It's been out for a while, but I just wanted to let people know this is a GREAT and FREE tool for crossover design.

http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/PCD.html

You need MS Excel, but playing around with this is pretty easy and you can see changes immediately. Now knowing what FR will actually sound good (and what impedance an amp can actually drive) is another story


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Anthony! :T


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking forward to trying this out!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Don't forget the Response Modeller! That is an essential counterpart for processing .frd and .zma files PRIOR to designing an Xover in PCD. Accurate Xover simulation is more complicated than dropping in driver response and simply tweaking components values. And you're right  7.0 rocks. All of the axtra onboard tools and calculators are pretty handy too.

All three of my speaker projects in my sig were done in PCD. Anyone has any questions just ask. Otherwise the TechTalk forum at partsexpress is the place to ask about PCD. Jeff Bagby, the author of the software, is a regular over there.


----------

